# Pocket Revision with PPM gen change



## hjohnson (Mar 6, 2012)

If you move the pacemaker from the left side to the right side and at the same time change the generator can you get reimbursed for the pocket revision?


----------



## jewlz0879 (Mar 29, 2012)

hjohnson said:


> If you move the pacemaker from the left side to the right side and at the same time change the generator can you get reimbursed for the pocket revision?



Per Dr. Z you can if it's done for generator erosion or infection.


----------

